# Smokey and the Bandits



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here and need help (not new to Craftsman). I inherited a DLT 3000, model no. 917.275810 from a nephew due to a marriage split. I picked it up from his house after his wife and boyfri cleaned the house out. He had cranked it about a month or so before that but batt. was dead. When I got it home and jumped it off it smoked and sputtered like crazy. I can get it to run at half choke and 3/4 throttle but not long and it still smokes badly. Also it looks like it is spitting oil out of exhaust with smoke. I changed spark plug, fuel filter, drained gas tank which did have some water but not much. Also took bowl off carb and it is clean and fuel solenoid seems ok. Engine is Briggs 18 1/2 Intek Plus OHV. Can't find any wires cut. Does anyone think they could have done something to it? Thanks for reading and any help.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

How does the oil look? Its possible fuel leaked into the oil and raised the oil level or the rings could be sticky . It probably wouldnt hurt to remove the carb and give it a good cleaning either.

Does the solenoid actually work? Remove it from the carb, ground out the body of the solenoid and turn the key and make sure it moves properly - it should retract when key is on and should extend when key is off.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Sounds like the needle & seat in the carb is leaking, allowing gas to flow through and down into the crankcase as mentioned.
This thins the oil out (BAD) and allows it easily past the piston rings.

IF the oil doesn't smell like gas (an overly high oil level is a sign that gas is leaking in), I'd suspect a blown head gasket.

I think the carb solenoid is fine, else it wouldn't run.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you're going to find that it has a blown head gasket.


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I will check the oil for gas and clean the carb. I was gonna change oil and filter anyway. Probably Saturday before I can get back to it so will let ya'll know. Thanks again.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I think you're going to find that it has a blown head gasket.




..................:ditto:......


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

I did check the oil today it is thin, smells of gas and too full. I did check it before I originally tried to crank it and didn't notice anything but wasn't suspecting anything. Anyways I'll change the oil and filter and clean the carb and maybe rebuild if cleaning doesn't help. Thanks and I'll post the outcome.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

chkntrktr said:


> I did check the oil today it is thin, smells of gas and too full. I did check it before I originally tried to crank it and didn't notice anything but wasn't suspecting anything. Anyways I'll change the oil and filter and clean the carb and maybe rebuild if cleaning doesn't help. Thanks and I'll post the outcome.



Install an in-line shut-off valve for the fuel too this is always a good backup for when the mower is not in use. If the head gasket is gone you should be able to see a leak at the area where it blew. If not then it means it just syphoned while sitting, and needs carb pm, and as you mentioned a fresh oil change.


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

wjjones said:


> Install an in-line shut-off valve for the fuel too this is always a good backup for when the mower is not in use. If the head gasket is gone you should be able to see a leak at the area where it blew. If not then it means it just syphoned while sitting, and needs carb pm, and as you mentioned a fresh oil change.


I didn't have time to clean carb, but I drained the oil and took off old oil filter. I drained oil filter and put it back on (just so something couldn't get in there) and went back later and pulled the oil plug and out drained some more gas and oil mix. I will clean the carb, but am going to take your advice about a shut-off valve, and not only for this one but the others I have. I didn't notice anything around the head, so maybe it's ok. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Glad to hear you found the problem a good carb cleaning should clear up the gas in the oil issue, and a fuel shut off valve for a backup.


----------

